
Alphabet Announces Fourth Quarter and Fiscal Year 2015 Results - anuragbiyani
https://abc.xyz/investor/news/earnings/2015/Q4_google_earnings/index.html
======
Analemma_
Interesting note: they just surpassed Apple in market cap, so are now the most
valuable (publicly-traded) company in the world. We'll see if it lasts, but
it's a notable accomplishment even if not.

~~~
ChuckMcM
I'm seeing AAPL at 540 and GOOG at 517, which leaves Apple on top for now.
That said its a good report for them.

Interesting note from the Register[1] that according to Oracle's attorneys
they earned $31B from Android over 5 years (so call it $6B/year) which is much
better than I expected.

[1]
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/01/21/oracle_java_google_s...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/01/21/oracle_java_google_spat_latest/)

~~~
calciphus
The after-hours trading is what puts GOOG over. Up $38+ as of this comment.

